# Insertion of Implanon (J7307)



## wpsmith4967 (Jan 23, 2008)

Would it be appropriate to use CPT 11975 Insertion, implantable contraceptive capsules for the insertion of Implanon.  I am reading the description for 11975 and it states a small skin incision is made but the physician's package insert no skin incision is made it is injected through a trocar which has a needle which is inserted into the subdermal area.  I am wondering if this code is appropriate since no skin incision is made.  Any opinions/suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,
Wendy Wright, CPC


----------



## SarahJohnson1976 (Jan 24, 2008)

We were told at our office to use 11981 insertion/11982 removal/11983 removal-insertion


----------



## amjordan (Jan 26, 2008)

Per CPT Changes 2002 the 11975 is correct, as it directly states that it is for "contraceptive".  I believe this issue was also addressed in one of the OBGyn coding newsletters (Coding Alert or Pink Sheets) if you receive any of them.

Angela Jordan, CPC
Manager Coding & Compliance
Women's Healthcare Network, LLC


----------



## wpsmith4967 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks I do receive those newsletters and will research these further.  I do not believe 11981 is the appropriate code because it does not fit the description of the device that is being inserted.

Thanks again!

Wendy


----------



## newellj (Feb 8, 2008)

*implanon*

We here also use the 11975. Going back to the informational sheets we recieved this is what we use.


----------



## codercab (Feb 12, 2008)

Another question on the Implanon..........is there anything "additional" you all are billing with that insertion like "supplies"? Kit...etc. etc.. or is it just the insertion of it?

We will begin doing this and I've never done it before.  I want to make certain I do this correctly.  THanks!


----------



## amjordan (Feb 15, 2008)

No, all you need it the insertion code and the J code.


----------

